
Some of the newest species found in the UK - seventyhorses
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-dorset-43475102
======
Aardwolf
Some of those look common (but probably are of course some different variant).

I wonder if some of those are insects I or other regular people have
encountered in the garden already and just called them "beetle", "earwig" or
"moth", not knowing that they were never classified yet.

~~~
knodi123
Well sure, that seems pretty straightforward. What are the odds of a species
in a country as well-explored as england having _never_ been seen? Unless I'm
missing something?

